# dx for groin pain



## non236 (Jan 28, 2009)

Just wondering what the consensus is on dx for groin pain.  the index directs you to 789.0 with fifth digit to be determined.  would you code 789.09 for other specified site?  Thanks in advance for any feedback!


----------



## poonamsawant (Jan 28, 2009)

*Dx pain groin*

We do code 789.09 for groin pain

Regards,
Dr.Poonam


----------



## amitjoshi4 (Jan 28, 2009)

I agree with 789.09. This is how we code !!


----------

